# My Horse Gets Nervous In The Trailer



## Breezytony13 (Mar 19, 2015)

Sunday me and my cusion took our horses to an arena. My mare hopped in and then we went and picked up my cusion and her horse her mare got in and my mare was fine. When we got to the arena my cusion took her mare out and my mare got really nervous and was really anxious. My dad un-tied my mare and opened the gate and she turned around in the trailer and hopped out. We got ahold of her and she was really nervous. We let her clam down and brushed her and gor her tacked up and rode in the arena and then we went on a trail ride and she was fine. We came back and un-tacked and put my mare in amd then my cusions mare in. We drove my cusion back home and got my mare off the trailer and my mare was fine. We drove home and when we got home we unloaded her and she turned around in the trailer agina and she came off the trailer and she was fine. What do you think it was and how could I get her to clam down when she unloads.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

It's not uncommon for horses that don't trailer often to be nervous about it. 

Positive experiences will eventually reduce or eliminate it. Make sure to drive carefully to ensure that your horse is getting a nice pleasant ride back there (you can NOT drive like normal with horses behind you) and be confident and calm during loading and unloading. If YOU are anxious and concerned your horse will be too.

Eventually most horses decide that the trailer equals an adventure and become pretty chill about it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A friend's mare became extremely agitated when it came time of unload. We discovered she was better if we backed her off. Horses bond when together in a trailer and will often get upset if one leaves. My mare always knew when we were within a mile when returning home and would start head bobbing, glad to go home.


----------

